# Grouper with Pesto



## kitchenelf (Apr 18, 2002)

Season the grouper with salt, pepper, and fresh lemon or lime juice.  Grill or pan sear until almost done.  Place grouper on broiler proof pan and top with a slathering of pesto (regular pesto is great but I'm going to try cilantro pesto also), top with some grated Parmesan cheese and broil until cheese is melted.  Be sure not to forget it!!!!


----------

